# محاضرات رائعة للمهندس الانشائي المبدع احمد العواد لبرنامج etabs2015 وفق الكود الامريكي والكود العربي



## abu_nazar (18 فبراير 2016)

محاضرات رائعة للمهندس الانشائي المبدع احمد العواد لبرنامج الETABE2015وفق الكود الامريكي والكود العربي السوري وهي لحد المحاضرة 18 مجانا جزاه الله كل خير وتشمل امثله ودراسة الابنية على الزلازل 

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLgC9uiTj-LjFr3MM5TPZwIand9JlDIxDh


----------



## abu_nazar (18 فبراير 2016)

ارجو من الاخ المشرف تغيير الاسم لعنوان الموضوع المهندس الانشائي احمد العواد لاني لم استطع تغيير العنوان بعد المحاوله واعتذر من المهندس احمد العواد


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (18 فبراير 2016)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## حمدي شققي (19 فبراير 2016)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## abu_nazar (19 فبراير 2016)

اخواني الشكر الى المهندس المبدع احمد العواد الذي قام اليوم بنشر جميع المحاضرات الى الحلقة 26 وهي محاضرات قيمه جدا لذالك وللاهميه ارجو تثبيت الموضوع لاطلاع اكبر عدد من المهندسين


----------



## تامر حجاب (19 فبراير 2016)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## olma (20 فبراير 2016)

ممكن أخي الكريم تحميلها على الميديا فاير أو أي موقع أخر لتحميلها على الكومبيوتر الشخصي والرجوع لها في أي وقت دون الاتصال بالنت، مع الشكر مقدما"


----------



## Mukhallad Murad (20 فبراير 2016)

ممكن رفعها على الديافايير وفقكم الله


----------



## محمود علام (20 فبراير 2016)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك​
​


----------



## خالد الأزهري (20 فبراير 2016)

الموضوع للتثبيت


----------



## almass (20 فبراير 2016)

لتحميل الملفات مره واحده من اليوتيوب بواسطة برنامج free make انسخ رابط ال playlist من اليوتيوب والصقه في البرنامج واختر الجوده التى تناسبك
رابط تحميل البرنامج (مجاني)
http://www.freemake.com/










خالص الشكر والتقدير للمهندس احمد العواد


----------



## abu_nazar (21 فبراير 2016)

ملفات المحاضرات الاولى الثلاث pdf


----------



## abu_nazar (21 فبراير 2016)

pdf 456


----------



## abu_nazar (21 فبراير 2016)

او عن طريق هذا البرنامج للتنزيل من اليوتيوب http://www.ytddownloader.com/


----------



## ياسمين المبارك (21 فبراير 2016)

جزاك الله الف خير وفتح لك الله كل ابواب الرحمه والرزق وسهل لك كل عسير يارب .......


----------



## م.أحمد العوّاد (21 فبراير 2016)

بارك الله بكم أخوتي ....لتحميل المحاضرات بصيغة pdf هي موجودة ضمن ملفات المجموعة الخاصة بي على الفيس بوك و قد وضعت رابط المجموعة على اليوتيوب ...ضمن ملفات المجموعة توجد المحاضرات بصيغة بي دي إف مع التنويه ان المحاضرات من 14 الى 26 ليس جميعها له ملف pdf ..


----------



## abu_nazar (21 فبراير 2016)

م.أحمد العوّاد قال:


> بارك الله بكم أخوتي ....لتحميل المحاضرات بصيغة pdf هي موجودة ضمن ملفات المجموعة الخاصة بي على الفيس بوك و قد وضعت رابط المجموعة على اليوتيوب ...ضمن ملفات المجموعة توجد المحاضرات بصيغة بي دي إف مع التنويه ان المحاضرات من 14 الى 26 ليس جميعها له ملف pdf ..


لقد تشرفنا بتواجد المهندس الانشائي احمد العواد وشكرا على هذه المشاركه الرائعه جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم
اذا فالملفات البي دي اف مرفقه مع الفديو على قناة اليوتيوب اكرر شكري لتواجدكم معنا


----------



## abu_nazar (22 فبراير 2016)

مستمرين معاكم ان شاء الله


----------



## abu_nazar (22 فبراير 2016)

ملفات المحاضرات


----------



## abu_nazar (22 فبراير 2016)

الملفات الخاصة بالدورات صيغة pdf علما بان المحاضرة 11 فقط pdfاي لايوجد فديو اصلا وسيتم رفع المتبقى ان شاء الله والشكر للمهندس احمد العواد على موافقته رفع جميع الملفات الخاصه بالدوره


----------



## abu_nazar (22 فبراير 2016)

الملفات الخاصة ببرنامج الايتاب وجميع النماذج المستخدمه في الدوره


----------



## quty (26 فبراير 2016)

شكرا جزيلا مهندس/ احمد العواد بارك الله فيك والشكر الجزيل ايضا للمهندس ابونزار بارك الله فيكم


----------



## olma (27 فبراير 2016)

جزاكم الله خيرا" على هذا المجهود الطيب


----------



## تنوب قنوى (28 فبراير 2016)

ألف شكر لك عهدناك دائما بمشاركاتك الرائعة


----------



## abu Habib (28 فبراير 2016)

*الف الف الف شكر 

بالجد انت راجل مخلص في عملك وربنا يمتعك بالصحه والعافيه ويزيدك من نعيمو*


----------



## Mukhallad Murad (28 فبراير 2016)

السلام عليكم
ممكن رفع تفعيل جديد للبرنامج 
وفقكم الله


----------



## abu_nazar (29 فبراير 2016)

هذا ملف تفعيل البرنامج ارجوا ان ينفعك


----------



## omarjamal (3 مارس 2016)

السلام عليكم

ممكن ملفات الشرح لوسمحتو

ولكم الشكر


----------



## abu_nazar (3 مارس 2016)

omarjamal قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> ممكن ملفات الشرح لوسمحتو
> 
> ولكم الشكر


الملفات تم رفعها جميعا الخاصة بالمحاضرات بالاضافة الى الموديلات الخاصه بالايتاب موجوده في المشاركات وارجو نقلها لمقدمة الموضوع للاستفاده علما بان هناك محاضرات نضريه فقط فديو وتقبل تحياتي


----------



## jak88 (18 مارس 2016)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## tarek elattar (30 مارس 2016)

محاضرات شامية رائعة
يا ليت استاذنا الدكتور يوسف حميضة يتابعنا بالتعليقات عليها
سيكون كورس رهيب
الف الف الف شكر للمهندس اعمد العواد


----------



## م.محمد ع المنعم (31 مارس 2016)

محاضرات ممتازة مهندس احمد العواد جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## olma (4 أبريل 2016)

المهندس الكريم أحمد عواد المحترم : يرجى التفضل بإضافة ملف pfd النظري الذي تم الإشارة له بالمحاضرة 25 مع الشكرو التقدير


----------



## حمدي شققي (5 أبريل 2016)

لو سمحت استاذ احمد اذا ممكن PCA Column ترفع برنامج تصمصم الاعمدة .
وجزاك الله كل خير على هذا الشرح الرائع


----------



## محمد19775 (5 أبريل 2016)

جزاك الله كل خير على الموضوع المميز


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (8 أبريل 2016)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## سردار عزالدين علي (17 أبريل 2016)

مشكوووور جدا وبارك الله فيكم عندي سؤال هل هناك طريقة او ربط بين برنامج الايتاب وبرنامج CSI Column


----------



## abu_nazar (20 أبريل 2016)

المرفق ملف PCACOL وبالنسبة لبرنامج الcsicolumn هو موجود اصلا في داخل برنامج الايتاب ويمكن نمذجة المقاطع عليه بسهوله او استيرادها من الAUTOCAD


----------



## olma (22 أبريل 2016)

olma قال:


> ممكن أخي الكريم تحميلها على الميديا فاير أو أي موقع أخر لتحميلها على الكومبيوتر الشخصي والرجوع لها في أي وقت دون الاتصال بالنت، مع الشكر مقدما"



بانتظار الرد مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## abu_nazar (22 أبريل 2016)

olma قال:


> بانتظار الرد مع الشكر الجزيل


اخي العزيز ماهي الملفات التي تقصد اذا تقصد المحاضرات فيوجد برنامج لتحميلها مباشرة من اليو تيوب وقد تم رفع برنامج التحميل اما بالنسبة للملفات فقد تم رفعها في المشاركات السابقه ارجو التوضيح


----------



## TenSor (23 أبريل 2016)

abu_nazar قال:


> اخي العزيز ماهي الملفات التي تقصد اذا تقصد المحاضرات فيوجد برنامج لتحميلها مباشرة من اليو تيوب وقد تم رفع برنامج التحميل اما بالنسبة للملفات فقد تم رفعها في المشاركات السابقه ارجو التوضيح


اخي لو سمحت محاضرات 25+26 ملفات pdf


----------



## abu_nazar (23 أبريل 2016)

هذع الروابط لجميع ملفات الدورة والشكر للمهندس احمد العواد لانه تم نقلها من صفحته الخاصة على القيس
رابط التحميل من موقع mediafire
http://www.mediafire.com/…/oaqa6s6dydc6l1i/ETABS+2015-Eng.A…
رابط التحميل من موقع archive
https://archive.org/…/…/ETABS%202015-Eng.Ahmad%20Alawwad.rar
أما فيديوهات الدورة كاملة ( مع فيديوهات متجددة كل فترة ) فهي على الرابط أدناه :
https://www.youtube.com/playlist…









أعجبني



أعجبني






أحببته









هاهاها










واااو












أحزنني










أغضبني​
​


----------



## olma (30 أبريل 2016)

شكرا" للمهندس احمد عواد و كذلك للاخ أبو نزار على رفع الملفات و لكل من ساهم في هذا العمل وجزاكم الله جميعا" خير الجزاء


----------



## zine eddine (1 مايو 2016)

شكرا


----------



## eng-mahfouz (6 مايو 2016)

نشكر السيد المهندس احمد عواد على المجهود الكبير الذي بذله ونتمى عليه ان يقدم لنا ولو بشكل مختصر محاضرة عن التحليل الديناميكي بالطريقة المطورة للكود السوري اي الكودasce7-10حصرا بطرقة ريتز ومازلنا ننظر دورة safe ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## احمد جهاد (7 مايو 2016)

السلام عليكم 

عندى مشكله فى برنامج ايتاب 2015 اولا فى الكراك بتاعه اى اوحد معتش شغال معاى ومن تاريخ تسطيب البرنامج كل برامج csi زى الساف والساب بقه فيهم مشكله ان المودل يتعمل وكل شى تمام وعند حله يتم وقف البرنامج ومش عارف ايه السبب ياريت لو فى حل للموضوع ولو فى ملف الكراك ل2015 

وشكرا جزيلا لكم


----------



## Karim salah83 (27 يونيو 2016)

شكرا جزيلا
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## abu_nazar (28 يونيو 2016)

احمد جهاد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> عندى مشكله فى برنامج ايتاب 2015 اولا فى الكراك بتاعه اى اوحد معتش شغال معاى ومن تاريخ تسطيب البرنامج كل برامج csi زى الساف والساب بقه فيهم مشكله ان المودل يتعمل وكل شى تمام وعند حله يتم وقف البرنامج ومش عارف ايه السبب ياريت لو فى حل للموضوع ولو فى ملف الكراك ل2015
> 
> وشكرا جزيلا لكم


هذه رابطين في موقع م احمد العواد يشرح فيه معالجة مشكلة التفعيل

https://youtu.be/qbUdx6An8UY
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XSDX5jjNC2o
https://youtu.be/qbUdx6An8UY
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XSDX5jjNC2o


----------



## abu_nazar (28 يونيو 2016)

وبالمرفق ملف التفعيل ارجو ان ينفعك


----------



## mrtaha (13 أغسطس 2016)

شكرا جزيلا
جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## li0n7eart (13 أغسطس 2016)

شكرا​


----------



## arch nader (17 أغسطس 2016)

مشكور المهندس احمد العواد


----------



## luay hassan (21 سبتمبر 2016)

تحية خاصة للمهندس احمد العواد وربنا يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك والله استفدنا منها الكثير وستكون اجر غير منقطع وربنا يفظك واسرتك ووالديك ويرزق الخير الكثير


----------



## anass81 (23 سبتمبر 2016)

السلام عليكم

سوف يتم فك التثبيت عن الموضوع

جزاك الله خيرا م. أحمد على مجهودك المميز والشكر موصول للمهندس نزار​
​


----------



## Jamal (10 أكتوبر 2016)

:75:


----------

